# Appetizers on my new tailgate pellet grill



## Old Dave (Nov 16, 2013)

This is my first cook on my new Davy Crockett pellet grill which is manufactured by the Green Mountain Grill company. This is their version of a portable, tailgate, RV, or camping type of grill. It is lightweight at 57 pounds and has handles to carry and they also fold over to make legs for the cooker to stand on. Some other features is the large capacity hopper for pellets at 9 pounds which will allow you about 9 hours cooking time so it can go overnight. It has a digital controller with a built in food probe and the cooking range of the cooker is from 150 degrees to 550 degrees. Also has the “Open Flame Technology” which allows you to cook indirect or direct with just a small adjustment to the heat diffuser grid which can be done with the cooker in use or before you fire it up. To keep the portable theme, the grill is totally 12 volt and is designed to run off of the 12 volt socket in your car, maybe a marine battery or other type of battery, or in my case, a jump starter. It will also operate off of 110 volts with the adapter. The adapter, cords, and all the different hookups do come with the cooker.







This picture shows it beside my standard sized Daniel Boone Grill. Seems to be a very nice package.

For my first cook, I decided to do some appetizers and wanted some with bacon in order to get the cooker oiled up from the cook. I decided on some ABT’s, Moink Balls, Breaded Hot Wings, Pig Shots, and some Sea Turtle Eggs. 






I prepped all but the breaded hot wings the day before the cook.






Rolled the cooker around to my cooking patio and hooked up my 12 volt jump starter and then fired it up. Brought it up to 350 degrees and let it burn for about an hour to get all the manufacturing oils and gunk burnt off of the internal parts. I then lowered the temp and loaded the cooker with about half of my appetizers.






I have a small raised grid that I made for another cooker that just fit this one so I used it to gain some extra space. 






The breaded hot chicken wings on the cooker.
















Some of my appetizers coming off of the cooker. 






Presentation Platter...

I think it’s going to be a keeper!!


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 16, 2013)

Some of my favorite foods Dave all look great!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 16, 2013)

Excellent assortment.....WOW!


----------



## boozer (Nov 16, 2013)

That looks so good I need to slap someone! Looks like a fun portable cooker too.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks great. Nice cooker.


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Impressive platter of goodness Dave and Congrats on your new cooker!!


----------



## bknox (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, you rocked it! Looks D-liciuos!


----------

